# Who are these "sons of god" in Genesis 6?



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2011)

And what were their offspring the "Nephilim"?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 1, 2011)

[Increasing Corruption on Earth]
	[6:1] When man began to multiply on the face of the land and daughters were born to them, [2] the sons of God saw that the daughters of man were attractive. And they took as their wives any they chose. [3] Then the LORD said, “My Spirit shall not abide in man forever, for he is flesh: his days shall be 120 years.” [4] The Nephilim were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of man and they bore children to them. *These were the mighty men who were of old, the men of renown.* 
(Genesis 6:1-4 ESV)

Nephilim were "mighty men of old".

I don't believe, nor do I read that they the offspring of the sons of God.  They were simply on the earth at the time.  

What were they?  There is no strong concensus in either case from what I can tell.  Some say the "sons of God" were fallen angels.  Some say they were the Godly line of Seth.  Some say the Nephilim were giants.  Some say they were mighty warriors.  

I can only assume this is a loaded question though coming from someone who so readily quotes the Bible as if he's studied it deeply.


----------



## TheBishop (Jul 1, 2011)

Someone watched ancient aliens last night.

The Priest said they were fallen angels that mated with humans.  The offspring were suppose to be un-holy and giants according to the dude with crazy hair.  That show is crazy.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 1, 2011)

That's a fairly common explanation and one that was (and still is) widely accepted for many centuries. 


But the real answer is "we don't know".


----------



## HawgJawl (Jul 1, 2011)

When angels have intercourse with virgins and they bear children, are those considered virgin births?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 1, 2011)

You realize that you used the word "intercourse" in that sentence, correct?  You understand the implication of that word for the state of virginity...don't you?


----------



## HawgJawl (Jul 1, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> You realize that you used the word "intercourse" in that sentence, correct?  You understand the implication of that word for the state of virginity...don't you?



It seems to me that the women today must be much more attractive than the first women wondering wild in the desert.  It must still be happening today and the folks mistakenly report it as a UFO abduction?  I wonder how you would go about enforcing the child support laws on an angel?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 1, 2011)

Is season 3 on now????




TheBishop said:


> Someone watched ancient aliens last night.
> 
> The Priest said they were fallen angels that mated with humans.  The offspring were suppose to be un-holy and giants according to the dude with crazy hair.  That show is crazy.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> Someone watched ancient aliens last night.
> 
> The Priest said they were fallen angels that mated with humans.  The offspring were suppose to be un-holy and giants according to the dude with crazy hair.  That show is crazy.



LOL, no I never saw that one. I was just reading through Genesis and saw 1-8 and added it to my "whacky stuff in the bible" list. I wondered what explanations I would get on here. I was curious to what was referred to as Son's of God and why. I get the fact that God got upset and flooded the world. I was thinking why would these "angels" rebel if heaven and the afterlife was so great.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 4, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> [Increasing Corruption on Earth]
> [6:1] When man began to multiply on the face of the land and daughters were born to them, [2] the sons of God saw that the daughters of man were attractive. And they took as their wives any they chose. [3] Then the LORD said, “My Spirit shall not abide in man forever, for he is flesh: his days shall be 120 years.” [4] The Nephilim were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of man and they bore children to them. *These were the mighty men who were of old, the men of renown.*
> (Genesis 6:1-4 ESV)
> 
> ...



I thought the Nephilim might have been the children of the interbreeding and the reason why they were "giants" and mighty warriors.

Don't get so worked up that I actually read the Bible. I read all the parts, not the the rosy goody goody  ones.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

Not worked up.  Just surprised that you asked the question.  You seem to have read the whole thing and formed an opinion on everything else...

...you can see why I would be surprised that this particular piece, yo uhad no opinion of.

Many believe what you posted above.  It's possible.  There is too little information in the text and elsewhere to know definitively.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 5, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Not worked up.  Just surprised that you asked the question.  You seem to have read the whole thing and formed an opinion on everything else...
> 
> ...you can see why I would be surprised that this particular piece, yo uhad no opinion of.
> 
> Many believe what you posted above.  It's possible.  There is too little information in the text and elsewhere to know definitively.



You are right, I have read it and formed opinions, but I do like to hear what others think. I like to see how others interpret these stories and I wonder how people can believe them despite those interpretations.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Angels were supposed to be so strongly attracted to Human women, the offspring were referred to as Nephilim. This is why women were to keep their hair covered. I guess angels have a freaky fetish?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

Where exactly do you read that???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Somewhere. Read enough stuff over a lifetime, and you tend to get fuzzy on exact sources. Then again, it is all hypothetical, since there is no proof of any of it... like Bigfoot and UFOs.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

What is all hypothetical?  The Bible or just the nephilim part?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

10-4.  I'll just consider it opinion from recollection of reading something at some point and leave it at that.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 5, 2011)

HawgJawl said:


> When angels have intercourse with virgins and they bear children, are those considered virgin births?



That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> 10-4.  I'll just consider it opinion from recollection of reading something at some point and leave it at that.


Not quite opinion, but that is about right. Kind of like reading that Eve wasn't the first, Lilith was? Just so much stuff read or heard, kind of hard to disseminate the source or the truth. I suppose that if God really wanted us to know the truth, he would have a televised news conference. That would put an end to a lot of conjecture, wouldn't it?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

So you believe Lilith was first...or it's just something you've read in the past.

I've read it.  Of course, I've read that unicorns exist as well.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 5, 2011)

That is just it. There is so much written about creation/start of mankind/beliefs that it is too much of man made tales for anyone to say that one is more correct than the next. For every story there is another story that counters the first one.

Huntinfool, why would you dismiss that unicorns exist and believe so many other similar things?


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So you believe Lilith was first...or it's just something you've read in the past.
> 
> I've read it.  Of course, I've read that unicorns exist as well.



And you believe it don't you?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So you believe Lilith was first...or it's just something you've read in the past.
> 
> I've read it.  Of course, I've read that unicorns exist as well.



I read it. Do I believe it? Just as firmly as Big Foot, Nessie, Werewolves, UFOs, Jesus rising, and Christianity is the only true religion/every other religion is wrong. No real proof one way or the other, so it is just a story I have read somewhere, until proven otherwise.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 5, 2011)

The story is an allusion to the future end times. The result of the Half man/ half devine race had to be eliminated. It's the 100% man, 100% God theory we see so much. The women became "one" with these angels. Paul said "what spirit did you receive" or "if we or an angel from heaven comes to you with a different gospel..." The point here is that the bible tells us to watch out that we are not deceived. There are not 2 Jesus's but there are 2 beliefs about who Jesus is. One is false and the other is true. One is an imposter which can not save. He is called the antichrist. He deceives people into believing in him. He will officially claim to be God. The belief of the trin Jesus is that he already has. The Jesus I believe in would never claim to be God.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Where exactly do you read that???


The wife assures me it was the book of Enoch.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 5, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> The story is an allusion to the future end times. The result of the Half man/ half devine race had to be eliminated. It's the 100% man, 100% God theory we see so much. The women became "one" with these angels. Paul said "what spirit did you receive" or "if we or an angel from heaven comes to you with a different gospel..." The point here is that the bible tells us to watch out that we are not deceived. There are not 2 Jesus's but there are 2 beliefs about who Jesus is. One is false and the other is true. One is an imposter which can not save. He is called the antichrist. He deceives people into believing in him. He will officially claim to be God. The belief of the trin Jesus is that he already has. The Jesus I believe in would never claim to be God.


 The elimination of this was by a flood. The present day is reserved for fire. His chosen will be protected, now refered to as a rapture, but will be in accordance with the flood. these who have received a false spirit will be destroyed not by water but by fire


----------

